# Company Logo on Plow



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

After searching the internet for ideas in addition to this forum I didn't find many results. It doesn't seem to be very common but I vinyl wrapped my plow this year with our company logo for some additional exposure. I'm not sure how well it will hold up; but it is "outdoor/permanent" so it should be decent. My biggest concern is that the vinyl will be weak and brittle at the cold temps and chip or break off. My truck doesn't have a huge vinyl wrap; just a small door logo. During the summer I rely on my trailer to do the marketing work. During the winter I wanted to have a little extra "pop!" The graphics are on the driver side so they will be right in the face of oncoming traffic. I will report back how they take the abuse. Any thoughts or feedback on others that have experimented with similar? I have seen several painted plows for city and state fundraiser events but not much information on the long term.


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

One of my friends from HS is a graphic designer, he did alot of my logo work. Depending on the vinyl used itll hold uo well to exposure outside. What it wont hold up well to is grit from the pavement, sticks etc.
I have gotten about 10 years on each truck before it starts to look ratty, cracked and faded from the sun...on the doors, not the plow with constant flow on it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@jasburrito


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

gravel will be your worst enemy.

a cold night and gravel and your logo will be in trouble.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> gravel will be your worst enemy.
> 
> a cold night and gravel and your logo will be in trouble.


I was thinking that it might last being in Missouri...a low snow region.

Even so, just snow\packed snow\ice is hard on plows and their finish.

Then again, what do I know?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking that it might last being in Missouri...a low snow region.
> 
> Even so, just snow\packed snow\ice is hard on plows and their finish.
> 
> Then again, what do I know?


valid point. never really gets that cold there either


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Safety first, if you are working on a raised plow put a block, jack stand or 2 under it...
Also if this is for advertising, how do they find you with just your logo. What does JR stand for, contact info?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

All me stickers and such get the rub of death after 2 years. Gravel demons. Grrrr


----------



## Indycorp (Oct 24, 2015)

You can do a few overlays of clear vinyl over your graphics. Just make sure it is all marine grade. It's much more durable.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

How did you plow hold up?


----------



## CraigH (Nov 6, 2014)

I would have used reflective vinyl, but it will last a few seasons. We wrap commercial vehicles, cheap advertising!


----------

